#  > Prikbord >  > Wie schrijft die blijft >  De Volkskrant verwijdert cartoon over Marokkanen met jodenster op lyautey-vlag die wereldcup stelen

## Revisor

*De Volkskrant verwijdert ‘stigmatiserende’ cartoon over Marokkanen*

*Betreuren* De Volkskrant publiceerde donderdag een veel bekritiseerde cartoon van twee Marokkaanse mannen. 

*Liam van de Ven* 5 december 2022 om 17:27

De redactie van de Volkskrant in Amsterdam. Foto Kim van Dam/ANP

_De Volkskrant_ heeft op donderdag een prent van cartoonist Jos Collignon verwijderd van zijn website en andere uitingen. In een verklaring schrijft de hoofdredactie dat de afbeelding „Marokkanen - in Marokko en in de diaspora – stigmatiseert”. In de afbeelding stelen twee karikaturaal afgebeelde mannen op een scooter de hoofdprijs van het WK voetbal van FIFA-baas Gianni Infantino. De mannen zwaaien met een Marokkaanse vlag.

Het is hoogst uitzonderlijk dat een landelijk dagblad artikelen of cartoons terugtrekt. Volgens de hoofdredactie van _de Volkskrant_ is „de vrijheid van columnisten en cartoonisten” een „groot goed”, maar draagt deze afbeelding „bij aan het wegzetten van een bevolkingsgroep”. Dat is „in strijd met wat we als krant willen zijn”. De krant betreurt dat de cartoon verspreid is.

Collignon (72) is eerder in opspraak geraakt toen hij, in _de Volkskrant_, een cartoon plaatste die suggereerde dat PVV-voorman Geert Wilders gefinancierd wordt door Isral. In een andere controversile tekening illustreerde hij zwarte vluchtelingen die van een boot springen omdat die een Canal Pride-boot passeert. Tussen 1977 en 1980 verschenen zijn prenten in _NRC Handelsblad_, sinds toen in _de Volkskrant_.


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2022/12/15...kanen-a4151635

----------


## Revisor

*Bericht van de hoofdredactie* 

*Redactie* 15 december 2022, 15:04


De hoofdredactie van _de Volkskrant_ heeft besloten een cartoon van Jos Collignon te verwijderen van de site en al onze uitingen, omdat deze Marokkanen – in Marokko en in de diaspora – stigmatiseert. De vrijheid van columnisten en cartoonisten is een groot goed, maar deze tekening draagt bij aan het wegzetten van een bevolkingsgroep en dat is in strijd met wat we als krant willen zijn.

We realiseren ons dat er gediscussieerd kan worden over waar de grenzen van de humor liggen, maar voor _de Volkskrant_ zijn die bij deze tekening overschreden. De hoofdredactie betreurt het dat de spotprent op papier en online is verspreid.


https://www.volkskrant.nl/nieuws-ach...ctie~beecb052/

----------


## Revisor



----------


## Revisor



----------


## Oiseau

"In de afbeelding stelen twee karikaturaal afgebeelde mannen op een scooter de hoofdprijs van het WK voetbal van FIFA-baas Gianni Infantino. De mannen zwaaien met een Marokkaanse vlag."

Topic titel : De Volkskrant verwijdert cartoon over Marokkanen met jodenster op lyautey-vlag die wereldcup stelen.



????? 


Mijn gevoel zegt dat :
Die Jos mag da3sh op bezoek krijgen en dat Al makhzen naar topictitel goed gaat kijken.

----------


## Revisor

> "In de afbeelding stelen twee karikaturaal afgebeelde mannen op een scooter de hoofdprijs van het WK voetbal van FIFA-baas Gianni Infantino. De mannen zwaaien met een Marokkaanse vlag."
> 
> Topic titel : De Volkskrant verwijdert cartoon over Marokkanen met jodenster op lyautey-vlag die wereldcup stelen.
> 
> 
> 
> ????? 
> 
> 
> ...


Moet de overheid mij dwingen om een door Fransen opgelegde koloniale vlag en symboliek te erkennen?

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.
Je mag in nederland overal satire en spotprenten over vervaardigen. Je mag spotprenten maken over pedofiele kardinalen, geestelijken etc. Behlave dan over moslims, negers en marokkanen. Dat heeft Nekschot ook ondervonden. Wellicht schuilt er in die satire een grote kern van waarheid en daar zit natuurlijk de pijn. Marokkanen staan niet bepaald te boek als jodenvrienden. Ze plakken aan de jood het etiketje zionist en dan zeggen ze "we hebben niets tegen joden". Genoeg gelezen om te concluderen dat de spotprent raak is. Sneu dat het verbieden van die spotprent wellicht bevestigend werkt en daarmee zijn doel mist. Nu onstaat er discussie. Zonder die spotprent hebben mensen ook wel een beeld over marokkanen. Een verbod doet daar niets aan af.





> (...)Onze tijd zal komen om ons te bevrijden van de westerse misdadigers en hun zionistische evenknie.





.

----------


## Revisor

> 







Ik denk dat Jos Collignon hier liegt. Volgens hem heeft hij de vijfpuntige Lyautey-ster getekend zoals je hierboven ziet. Zie de zwarte lijnen die hij erbij getekend heeft.

Ik heb een klein beetje verstand van tekenen, en als ik dat kleine beetje kennis gebruik om zijn vijfpuntige Lyautey-ster c.q. de pentagram te analyseren dan klopt het tekenkundig niet. Als je als tekenaar rekening houdt met de bolling van de vlag, dan zouden zijn zwarte lijnen die hij erbij getekend heeft ook die bolling moeten volgen. Dat doen ze niet, integendeel ze volgen de tegenovergestelde bolling van de vlag.

Als hij de bolling van de vlag had gevolgd dan had de bolling van zijn erbij getekende zwarte lijnen naar boven moeten wijzen, en niet naar beneden.

Hierdoor kloppen de verhoudingen niet van de onderste punten van het pentagram. Deze worden door zijn ingreep achteraf groter dan de andere zichtbare driehoeken.

De zwarte lijnen die hij getekend heeft zijn te rond vergeleken met de zichtbare groene lijnen van de ster. Als je de rechte groene lijnen doortrekt kun je alleen op een zespuntige ster uitkomen.

By the way, de originele vlag van de Allaouiten was een zespuntige ster, door Lyautey is deze veranderd naar de vijfpuntige ster.

----------


## Oiseau

> Moet de overheid mij dwingen om een door Fransen opgelegde koloniale vlag en symboliek te erkennen?


We hebben een Marokkaanse vlag en die dien je te respecteren als Marokkaan.
Wat jij doet is alle Marokkanen beledigen door Marokkaanse vlag op deze manier te willen vervuilen.
Jammer ...wetend dat jij niets kan veranderen aan hoe jij Marokko ziet.
We hebben maar 1 vlag en als je geen Marokkaan wil zijn dan is dat je recht en maakt dan dat kenbaar wanneer je in Marokko bent.

----------


## Revisor

> We hebben een Marokkaanse vlag en die dien je te respecteren als Marokkaan.
> Wat jij doet is alle Marokkanen beledigen door Marokkaanse vlag op deze manier te willen vervuilen.
> Jammer ...wetend dat jij niets kan veranderen aan hoe jij Marokko ziet.
> We hebben maar 1 vlag en als je geen Marokkaan wil zijn dan is dat je recht en maakt dan dat kenbaar wanneer je in Marokko bent.



Ik erken geen koloniale vlag en dito symboliek. Ik ben geen koloniale slaaf maar een vrije Amazigh! Ik aanbid geen vlaggen, symbolen of koningen etc. Ik aanbid alleen Allah.

Al onderdruk je me, martel je me nog zoveel om allerlei symbolische flauwekul bestemd voor de onwetende massa te erkennen, mijn geest kun je niet koloniseren.

----------


## Revisor



----------


## Revisor



----------


## SportFreak

Nogmaals het zijn nsb kinderen die hun ware aard laten zien ..ze schamen zich niet om hun racistische gedachten te laten zien

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.



> 



Je kunt tekenen wat je wilt, en dus ook weglaten wat niet welgevallig is, er waren gn problemen met feestvierders maar met jongeren die over daken van auto's heenliepen en auto's in de fik staken. Als blanken dat doen dan levert dat net zo goed verontwaardiging op in de media.



.

----------


## Revisor

*World Cup 2022*

*Danish TV Under Fire for Comparing Moroccan Player to Monkeys*

The Danish TV channel has caused widespread outrage after making racist statements against Moroccan players.
*
Sara Zouiten* Dec. 17, 2022 1:51 p.m.

Danish journalist comparing Moroccan football players to monkeys

Rabat - Even while appearing to highlight Morocco's historic World Cup run in Qatar, some in the Western media have been using shockingly racist and Orientalist tropes in their coverage of the Moroccan national football team. The latest such coverage came as a Danish TV channel compared images of Moroccan players celebrating with their families to a family of monkeys.

A video of the segment was widely circulated on the internet, featuring the journalists ironically expressing their admiration for the strong unity between Moroccan players and their families, notably their mothers.

One of the journalists said: In continuation of the talk about Morocco and their families in Qatar, we have also an animal family gathering to keep warm, and that is how beautiful those goblin monkeys are.

As the other journalist asked his colleague about the correlation between the previously mentioned topic (Moroccan players and families) and the family of monkeys, the journalist explained: because they (monkeys) stick together and that is also done with family reunification in Qatar and Moroccans.

Viewers were outraged by the comparison, deeming it extremely racist and inappropriate.

Dehumanization of Africans, Arabs, and Muslims. Been going on for a long time  You are blind if you cant see it, said an Instagram user.

Another commenter described the act as blatant racism thats been planned behind the scenes, noting: They make the comparison to monkeys seem innocent so when the hammer drops they can use the excuse that they didnt intend to hurt anyones feelings.

Another Instagram user said, First it was the German journalist comparing Moroccos football team to ISIS, and now this.

 This was not the first instance of racism targeting Moroccan players during the global tournament in Qatar.

Earlier this month, a German news outlet made controversial statements about some Moroccan players for doing the Tawhid sign during their game against Portugal. Tawhid is a sign used by Muslims and it is done by raising the index finger.


https://www.moroccoworldnews.com/NaN...yer-to-monkeys

----------


## Samir75017

No need to complain. NL Moroccan papers should answer via cartoons over the Dutch (zoophiles/pedophiles/Nazis etc). Freedom of speech. End of.

Morocco did better and went further in the World Cup than NL. That might have frustrated some Dutch, including the cartoonist.

----------


## Revisor

*Nasrdin Dchar woedend op media-berichten over Atlas Leeuwen*

19 december 2022 - 16:00 - Cultuur



*Acteur Nasrdin Dchar heeft kwaad gereageerd op de berichten in de media, met name in Nederland, na de succesvolle deelname van Marokko op het WK in Qatar.*

Nasrdin Dchar oordeelt dat, voornamelijk Europese media, veel negativiteit hebben verspreid over het Marokkaans elftal in Qatar

"Geframed worden als antisemitisch door het tonen van een Palestijnse vlag,

Gelinkt worden aan IS omdat voetballers met hun rechterwijsvinger naar de lucht wijzen, zoals bijvoorbeeld Messi dat ook zo vaak doet om God te danken,

In een cartoon geframed worden als scooterrijdende dieven van de werelcup,

Vergeleken worden met apen.

Dit zijn allemaal voorbeelden van hoe de media in binnen- en buitenland over het Marokkaans Elftal heeft gesproken of geschreven.

Dank je wel media, dat je liever blijft hangen in xenofobie, racisme, vooroordelen en het aanwakkeren van haat dan dat je een succesverhaal gebruikt om te vieren en te verbinden’, schrijft hij op Instagram."
Zo klonk het bericht dat de 44-jarige Nederlandse acteur van Marokkaanse afkomst zondag publiceerde.

Marokko speelde een historische WK in Qatar en behaalde als eerste Afrikaans en Arabisch land de halve finale van een wereldkampioenschap voetbal. De Atlas Leeuwen versloegen ondermeer Belgi, Spanje en Portugal. Na de nederlagen tegen Frankrijk en Kroati eindigde Marokko vierde.


https://www.bladna.nl/nasrdin-dchar-...wen,44506.html

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.
De haat tegen Isral en de Joden druipt eraf en dan nog klagen over framen. 



.

----------


## Revisor

*World Cup 2022*

*World Cup: Western Media Criticizes Messi Wearing Arab Bisht*

The Qatar World Cups closing ceremony took place yesterday as Argentina clinched the trophy.

*Sara Zouiten* Dec. 19, 2022 12:48 p.m.


The Emir of Qatar putting a bisht on Lionel Messi during the World Cup closing ceremony

Rabat - What appeared to be an innocent, well-intended gesture from the Emir of Qatar Sheikh Tamim bin Hamad was widely criticized by Western media, as he gave Lionel Messi a traditional Arab cloak, known as bisht, to put on as he lifted the World Cup trophy.

Argentina *clinched* the World Cup title after beating France 4-2 through penalties after a 3-3 tie on Sunday. While fans across the world were celebrating this joyous occasion, international media shifted their focus to the bisht, claiming that Messi was forced to wear it and that it covered his Argentinian jersey.

UKs Mirror news outlet said that Lionel Messi was forced to cover his Argentina shirt with a black and gold robe as he lifted the World Cup trophy in Qatar. Likewise, English sports broadcaster Gary Lineker said: It seems a shame, in a way, that they've covered up Messi in his Argentina shirt.

British newspaper the Daily Mail said that Selfish Qatar World Cup hosts forced Messi to cover up his iconic shirt with Arabic robe, accusing the organizers of stealing the players spotlight.

In addition, football journalist at ESPN Mark Odgen took to Twitter to say: Lionel Messi has spent his entire career waiting to lift the World Cup. When he gets to do it, all the pics are ruined by somebody making him wear a cape that looks like hes about to have a haircut.

Meanwhile, Fox Sports *described* the Emirs gesture as a bizarre move that ruined Messis iconic moment.

*Honoring Messi*

Others however highlighted that the Emirs gesture is Arabs way of honoring and welcoming guests by dressing them in traditional clothes, especially since the robe locally indicates elevated prestige.

Sky Sports quoted lecturer in Islamic studies Mustapha Baig as saying that only a select few people would actually wear the bisht  They basically hounoured him (Messi) by putting it over his shoulders.

Baig explained that the gesture signifies cultural welcoming and a cultural acceptance, highlighting the harmony and unity that the garment symbolized.

Palestinian professor Abdallah Marouf explained on Twitter that culturally, dressing someone [in] a Bisht is an act of courtesy & high appreciation in Qatar  Thus, Messi was highly respected by the Emir of Qatar dressing him the Bisht.

Marouf stressed, Ignorant Western media shall learn about cultures instead of whining as usual!

Ghanian radio and TV presenter Lexis Bill *commended* the Emirs gesture, saying that Qatar impressively introduced the world to so many aspects of their culture. He added that it was a sign of respect, hes a warrior who won for his country Argentina.

Some social media recalled the moment former Brazilian football player Pele wore a Mexican Sombrero after winning the World Cup in 1970, which nobody seemed to have an issue with.

Now that all the Western media figures are crying that the King of Qatar put a bisht over Messi, remember that Pele put on a sombrero when he won in Mexico, said a Twitter user.

Even before the Qatar World Cup kicked off, the gulf country was *targeted* by a Western media-led smear campaign, suggesting that Qatar would not deliver a quality tournament. In addition, players from several Arab football teams were victims of* shockingly racist remarks*.


https://www.moroccoworldnews.com/NaN...ing-arab-bisht

----------


## Revisor

https://www.ad.nl/wk-voetbal/hoe-je-...waad~a1584f46/

----------


## Revisor

*Politieagenten viral na ceremonieel plooien gevallen Marokkaanse vlag (video)*

21 december 2022 - 09:00 - Marokko




*Abdellatif Hammouchi, directeur-generaal van de Nationale veiligheidsdienst DGSN, prijst de professionele en patriottische kwaliteiten van twee politieagenten in Casablanca.*

Het betreft twee handhavers van de mobiele eenheid in Casablanca. In een nota bij een motiverende prijs voor de twee politieagenten, is politiedirecteur Abdellatif Hammouchi, vol lof over hun patriottisme, schrijft _Al3omk_.

De twee politieagenten hebben de Marokkaanse vlag, die op de grond was gevallen na een onweer met een zware regenval in Casablanca, ceremonieel omhoog getild en geplooid. Hun gebaar is vereeuwigd in een video die op grote schaal rondgaat op sociale media.

Hammouchi benadrukte dat hun interventie het hoge niveau weerspiegelt van de professionele en patriottische kwaliteiten van de politieagenten. Het is volgens hem ook een demonstratie van de toewijding van politieagenten, vrouwen en mannen, in dienst van de veiligheid van het vaderland en de burgers, en in dienst van de bescherming van de hoogste symbolen van de natie.





https://www.bladna.nl/politieagenten...deo,44527.html

----------


## Revisor

*ombudsman Jeroen Trommelen*

*Met ophef over cartoons is niets mis, integendeel*

 

23 december 2022

Censuur en culturele vooroordelen: daar heeft u als lezer een mening over. Toen Marokko een week geleden werd uitgeschakeld op het WK voetbal en cartoonist Jos Collignon daar een tekening over maakte, kwamen de eerste boze reacties al snel binnen. Toen de hoofdredactie de tekening vervolgens introk omdat ze die inderdaad stigmatiserend vond, vulde de inbox zich met tegenstanders van dt besluit. En dat werd niet minder na de toelichting van de hoofdredacteur in de krant.

Ik heb niet alle brieven grondig bekeken; het moeten er tegen de honderd zijn geweest. Ik las er 63 die afkomstig leken van vaste lezers en waarin een mening werd beargumenteerd. Een meerderheid van 38 lezers schaarde zich achter Jos Collignon met een waaier van argumenten. 7 reacties waren neutraal, doorgaans omdat men de tekening niet had begrepen. De overige 18 veroordeelden de cartoon vanwege het stereotype van Marokkanen, op een moment waarop de wereld had genoten van hun sportieve prestatie: En dan tch weer de draai gemaakt dat alle Marokkanen dieven zijn. Alle reacties van mensen met een Marokkaanse achternaam waren afwijzend, teleurgesteld of boos.

De reacties laten zien dat de rol van cartoons in de krant niet altijd wordt begrepen n dat het niet altijd meevalt om de inhoudelijke boodschap van zon tekening te doorgronden. Dat laatste is herkenbaar voor tekenaar Jos Collignon zelf, zegt hij desgevraagd: Meestal lukt het wel om de boodschap duidelijk over te brengen, maar soms ook helemaal niet, om redenen die soms bij mij en soms bij de lezer liggen.

Het is flauw en misschien wel een beetje vals om een tekenaar zijn bedoeling te laten uitleggen. Zijn taal is de beeldtaal, die je begrijpt of niet. Maar als we het echt willen weten, zegt Collignon, wilde hij de grap maken dat als je de wereldbeker niet reglementair kunt winnen, je hem ook kunt stelen uit de handen van mijnheer Infantino. Dat was ook letterlijk te zien. Hij gebruikte het clich van twee rovende Marokkanen op een scooter omdat dat herkenbaar is en onderdeel van de werkelijkheid. Pas achteraf realiseerde ik me dat ik het feest van veel Marokkanen bedierf met een tekening van twee stelende jochies. Had hij de ophef voorzien, dan had hij waarschijnlijk een andere tekening gemaakt. Vooral omdat niet iedereen hem nu begreep; niet omdat het niet zou mogen.

Bij veel voorstanders is van verwarring geen sprake. Zij zien twee op een scooter wegscheurende Marokkanen van de plaats delict. Dat is een clich, erkennen ze. Maar dat heeft de bevolkingsgroep volgens hen wel aan zichzelf te wijten, schrijven ze met verwijzing naar de criminaliteitscijfers. Dit afwijzen past in de oud-linkse traditie van oogkleppen en wegkijken, vindt de een. Een hoofdredacteur die het te ver vindt gaan, is volgens een ander een deugmens, overdreven woke en hypocriet. Andere lezers nemen het juist op voor de tekening omdat die nt stigmatiserend zou zijn. Ik zie een beeld van Robin Hood die steelt van de rijken, is een reactie. Een ander: De tekening laat helemaal geen Marokkaanse dieven zien; dat maken de tegenstanders ervan. Dat het beeld op verschillende manieren kan worden uitgelegd, is volgens sommigen het ultieme bewijs dat de tekening deugt. 

 De spelersbus van het Marokkaanse elftal wordt verwelkomd in Rabat na het WK voetbal in Qatar. Beeld AFP

Veelgehoord is ook het principile argument dat het weigeren, verbieden of achteraf verwijderen van cartoons onder alle omstandigheden taboe zou moeten zijn. Waarbij verwezen wordt naar _Charlie Hebdo_, het Franse satirische weekblad waar zeven jaar geleden twaalf medewerkers werden doodgeschoten door islamitische terroristen. Een cartoon niet publiceren is in deze opvatting een knieval voor terreur. Ik ben vooral geschokt dat de krant censureert, schrijft een lezer. Grenzen zijn er om opgezocht en overschreden te worden, stelt een ander: _Je suis Charlie._

Dat cartoons onaantastbaar of heilig zouden zijn, is echter een misverstand. Reglementair behoren ze tot dezelfde categorie als columns en recensies, waarin de auteurs vrij hun mening kunnen geven over gebeurtenissen en personen. Ze mogen daarbij overdrijven en bewust eenzijdig belichten, zoals de regel luidt. De krant geeft hun daarin veel vrijheid, maar er is altijd een grens. Die wordt bepaald door de hoofdredactie, want de krant is verantwoordelijk voor wat ze publiceert. De redactie zou wel liever meepraten over waar die grens precies ligt voordat onomkeerbare besluiten worden genomen, hoor ik van sommige redacteuren.

Tekeningen worden sporadisch geweigerd of teruggetrokken. De laatste keer was anderhalf jaar geleden, toen een jonge illustrator (geen cartoonist) onbewust een klassieke antisemitische karikatuur had verwerkt in een illustratie bij een kritisch stuk over Maurice de Hond, die Joods is. De bedoeling was niet slecht; het effect was dat wel. Dan past het om excuses te maken en de tekening terug te trekken. En de controle te verbeteren.

Stelende Marokkanen op een scooter zijn een stereotype: een beeld dat de werkelijkheid buiten proportie vergroot. Het laat zien wat sommige lezers graag eens gezegd willen hebben maar is ook beledigend voor de meerderheid van de Marokkanen die dat gedrag veroordeelt. Ik denk dat in elk geval het moment voor deze cartoon verkeerd was. Juist nu de Marokkaanse gemeenschap n was in sportief enthousiasme, werd ze collectief op een hoop gegooid als ordinaire straatrovers. Dat was niet de bedoeling van Collignon, verzekert hij. Eindredacteuren begrepen de tekening niet helemaal of keken er overheen.

_Volkskrant_-lezers zijn gewend om grappige maar tevens vreemde (Gummbah), clichmatige (Sigmund) of soms kwetsende (Collignon) cartoons met een korreltje zout te nemen. Tegenwoordig worden ze echter in een mum van tijd gezien door iedereen. Moet de krant daar rekening mee houden? De hoofdredacteur vindt van wel, zegt hij desgevraagd, en dat onderschrijf ik. De krant wil rekening houden met culturele en andere gevoeligheden. Tegelijk wil ze cartoonisten niet vraf onderwerpen aan censuur, zoals vrijwel overal wel gebeurt. Daarmee krijgt de tekenaar nogal wat verantwoordelijkheid in de schoenen geschoven. Misschien is het grote wonder dat dit vrijwel altijd goed gaat.

Bovendien is rumoer en gedoe rond een cartoon niet slecht: het levert een noodzakelijke discussie op over verschuivende grenzen. Dat kan ook anders. Afgelopen zaterdag publiceerde _Het_ _Financieele Dagblad_ een cartoon van minister Kaag die Suriname bezocht. Ze werd afgebeeld in een kookpot van kannibalen, met wuivende palmen op de achtergrond. Een ng racistischer stereotype is nauwelijks te verzinnen. Maar daarover bleef het stil en werd zelfs niet n lezersbrief gepubliceerd. De openheid van _de Volkskrant_ lijkt mij vele malen beter.


https://www.volkskrant.nl/columns-op...deel~b430f01d/

----------

